# SQL2SMO JAR-Datei zum Laufen bringen



## Lumal (24. Jan 2015)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine JAR-Datei eines sehr speziellen wissenschaftlichen Datenbank-Programms (siehe Anhang), die ich irgendwie zum Laufen bringen müsste. Eigentlich geht es um die enthaltene Jar-Datei PRISM.jar Es ist ein Programm zur Datenbankschema-Entwicklung von der UCLA. Ich habe es bisher so weit geschafft, dass ich die Klassen in Eclipse integrieren konnte und auch mit GWT kompilieren kann. Selbst das Deployen auf einem Tomcat-Server klappt noch, aber mit dem Servlet haut offenbar irendwas nicht hin, zumindest funktioniert der AsyncCallback nicht. Ich habe auch das Problem, dass ich keine Log/Stdout-Ausgaben erhalte, aber wahrscheinlich findet er die Resource nicht, also 404. 

Was meint ihr, habe ich eine Chance dieses "Fremdprogramm" irgenwie zum Laufen zu bringen? Wäre wirklich wichtig, es geht um eine Arbeit an der Uni. 

Hier die Methode, die bis jetzt noch nicht funktioniert, klassischer Callback eben: 

```
AsyncCallback callback = new AsyncCallback() {
		  
		public void onSuccess(Object outcome) {
			HTML temphtml = new HTML();
			getCurrentSchema(temphtml);
			inputschema.setWidget(temphtml);
	    }

	    public void onFailure(Throwable caught) {
	    	caught.printStackTrace();
	    	System.err.println("ERROR SAVING STATE ON THE SERVER");
	    }
	  };
```
Hier die web.xml: 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app>

<servlet>
  <servlet-name>edu_ucla_cs_db_prism_gui_server_UploadFileServlet</servlet-name>
  <servlet-class>edu.ucla.cs.db.prism.gui.server.UploadFileServlet</servlet-class>
</servlet>
<servlet-mapping>
  <servlet-name>edu_ucla_cs_db_prism_gui_server_UploadFileServlet</servlet-name>
  <url-pattern>/edu.ucla.cs.db.prism.gui.Prism/UploadFileServlet</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>

<servlet>
  <servlet-name>edu_ucla_cs_db_prism_gui_server_PrimBackendServiceImpl</servlet-name>
  <servlet-class>edu.ucla.cs.db.prism.gui.server.PrimBackendServiceImpl</servlet-class>
</servlet>
<servlet-mapping>
  <servlet-name>edu_ucla_cs_db_prism_gui_server_PrimBackendServiceImpl</servlet-name>
  <url-pattern>/edu.ucla.cs.db.prism.gui.Prism/service</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>

</web-app>
```


----------

